# Malls in Pakistan



## ghazi52

Malls

*Karachi Mall *






















1

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

Centaurus Islamabad with a 7 star Hotel.







*THE GRAND ATRIUM......FAISALABAD*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Mall *

*Here is the site
*





*comparison with top 2 biggest malls of Pakistan *






*Note: *distance 50m of each image
click the picture to make sure in bigger size

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

Not at all impressive for a country of nearly 200 million people. 
I was in Cambodia last year, and it had 1 small mall in the capital.... but at least it was real and not just a drawing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

* Emporium Mall*
*





















*


----------



## F86 Saber

Rusty said:


> Not at all impressive for a country of nearly 200 million people.
> I was in Cambodia last year, and it had 1 small mall in the capital.... but at least it was real and not just a drawing.



Not all are drawings, we already have Centaurus in Islamabad, Fortress Square and Mall of Lahore in Lahore with Emporium and the other one near the airport coming up. There are also a few in Karachi, i have visited Dolmen and it is up to international standards and i think there are some more under construction. People from other cities can probably update about their respective cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## I FLY HIGH

we lack behind in good quality malls, but Nishat mall is coming up , this sort of malls will bring betterment in shopping opprtunities.


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore............






.
.
.
Walton Mall

http://mall.apponative.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Packages-Video_Khalid-Yac_v1.mp4?_=1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Safa gold mall in islamabad


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## jamal18

Is it illegal in Pakistan to use your own language rather then English in a Mall?


----------



## ghazi52

jamal18 said:


> Is it illegal in Pakistan to use your own language rather then English in a Mall?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

According to one of their officials, 15-20 outlets out of 35 will open in food court by August end. 9 screen cinema will open in November & whole mall will be functional & open at the end of December, then they will do grand opening of the whole project i.e. mall, hotel, banquet halls etc.






*Emporium Mall Of Lahore Inside View,Emporium Mall Nishat Emporium Pakistan's Largest Shopping Mall*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PackagesMall....Lahore













Safa Mall Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Emporium mall, Johar town





_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cleverrider

ghazi52 said:


> Centaurus Islamabad with a 7 star Hotel.



Any plans for building the remaining tower? Time frame? It will improve Islammabad look.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mall of Islamabad...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

making malls is easy we need to develop a mall culture.where u should have some manners when u enter.not polute the place purposly.not stare at girls like its first human from moon.all in all going to malls in pakitan is very good experianc apart from ome jerks who are there for no good reason.people need to understand that its our face we need to show to the world.we need to create an environment where foreigners can come to our country and buy things without fear.



ghazi52 said:


> Emporium mall, Johar town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


looks good but in middle of garbage lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.*Emporium Mall*


----------



## Glorino

ALL THESE MALL PICTURES LOOK FINE. Just curious to know whether these Malls were built by Chinese or Indian or Pakistani contractors . Better looking than Malaysian Malls


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Glorino said:


> ALL THESE MALL PICTURES LOOK FINE. Just curious to know whether these Malls were built by Chinese or Indian or Pakistani contractors . Better looking than Malaysian Malls



Why would Chinese or Indians build malls in Pakistan?

Malls arent 2000mw nuclear reactors.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Incog_nito

ghazi52 said:


> Malls
> 
> *Karachi Mall *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1



Where this mall will be in Karachi and whose building it?


----------



## ghazi52

Giga Mall,Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*JOHAR TOWN ... Emporium Mall*














_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI ..... Lucky One






*

cladding

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Mall of Islamabad*
updates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*WALTON Packages Mall...Lahore.*

Recent pic (ignore him)





____

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Emporium Mall ..Lahore.*
*
*






































































...................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.........


















__

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Emporium Mall Lahore..
Basant Celebrations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Lucky One Mall Under Construction..



























Federal B Area Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Malls in Pakistan are becoming more trendy 

Centaurus tried to black list Pindi-Boyses but failed.


----------



## Zibago



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

ghazi52 said:


> Karachi Lucky One Mall Under Construction..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal B Area Karachi.


looks very classy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mocca Branches at the Emporium Mall and Gulberg Galleria, Lahore.






Safa Mall, Islamabad






Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LA se Karachi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deidara

Emporium has a very good food court. Lots of variety. But dont know about the shopping there. Never did that.


----------



## LA se Karachi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Pakistan really has a lot of great malls always has one must admit , and now they are growing more mashallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Project:* Lucky One
*Location:* Federal B Area Karachi
*Owners:* Fazal Textile
*Architect:* Arcop Pvt. Ltd
*Consultants*: AAA
*Contractor:* Paragon
*Electrical Consultant:* ElekEn Associates
*Covered area:* Approx 5.9 Million sq.ft.
*Towers*: 8
*Floors:* 28 (Each Tower)
*Basements:* 6
*Status:* Under construction

*Render:*











*Project Brief:* 
This is a residential project consist of 8 Residential towers with Shopping Center at Podium Level.

Utility Power:

Prime power shall be procured from Self Co-Generation Power Plant situated nearby the complex and distributed through MV network.

Rising main Bus way System for Power Distribution
*Mall..............*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Howdy at Packages Mall 







































__


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*WALTON Packages Mall*
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

these are too small.


----------



## RangeMaster

denel said:


> these are too small.


Nope...!
Emporium is 2.75 million square feet and packages is 1.2
They are pretty big for a developing country like Pakistan.


----------



## denel

RangeMaster said:


> Nope...!
> Emporium is 2.75 million square feet and packages is 1.2
> They are pretty big for a developing country like Pakistan.


please provide meters; i dont understand imperial measurements. That is still too small.


----------



## razgriz19

RangeMaster said:


> Nope...!
> Emporium is 2.75 million square feet and packages is 1.2
> They are pretty big for a developing country like Pakistan.


2.75 is a pretty big number. Yorkdale in Toronto is about 1.8. 
Although quality is a different issue


----------



## ghazi52

Huge parking space, whole ground floor is parking. 






















__

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

denel said:


> please provide meters; i dont understand imperial measurements. That is still too small.


Mall of America,largest mall in USA, is 2.9 million square feet,equilent to 273529 square meters.It is located in Minnesota.
Lucky one in Karachi is 3.2 million squarefeet.Its building is completed.Interior is UC.Area in square meters is 297289.
Emporium Lahore is 2.7 million square feet.It is completed and now shopping is on full swing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lucky One Mall Karachi Now Open For Public

One of Pakistan's Biggest Shopping Malls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi's newest Carrefour Hyperstar at Lucky One Mall,FB Area Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Hyderabad-Abdullah sports towers and mall







Meridian mall Hyderabad




Faisalabad-Maisaqul Mall




Mall of Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

At Boulevard Mall;Hyderabad






Sweet Affairs at Packages, Walton

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Emporium mall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Millennium Mall Quetta*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Crystal Mall, Multan








*Mall Of Multan *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lyallpur Galleria Faisalabad Under Construction in Faisalabad on Canal Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Grand Atrium Mall
















The Atrium Mall (I don't know if this is the same project as The Grand Atrium)






Mall of Faisalabad






Misaqul Mall

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baby Leone

the grand atrium is also in Karachi? as we already have one Atrium Mall in Saddar


----------



## ghazi52

Credits: Saad Saeed




































_*KARACHI | Lucky One *_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LA se Karachi

ghazi52 said:


> Credits: Saad Saeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*KARACHI | Lucky One *_




_Wow._ Just wow...


----------



## Blue Marlin

ghazi52 said:


> Karachi's newest Carrefour Hyperstar at Lucky One Mall,FB Area Karachi.


does pakistan have other british shops like primark, super drug, new look, river island, jd etc.......?


----------



## ghazi52

Lucky One Mall,*Karachi.
*







Park Tower Mall;Clifton,Karachi







Indoor heated pool and gym on the 7th floor of Safa Mall,*Islamabad.*






Mall of Lahore


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

ghazi52 said:


> Centaurus Islamabad witia 7 star Hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE GRAND ATRIUM......FAISALABAD*


Are you kidding?? 7 stat hotel?? Do you even knows what 7 star hotel is all about??
Even US and EU don't have even a single 7 star hotel. 
There is only one 7 star hotel in the whole world. And it is Dubai's "Burj khalifa".


----------



## ghazi52

Lucky One Mall;Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afzal2010

The Dolmen Mall is very similar to a mall I visited in Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

So the mall culture started in pakistan like in India !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Mr.Nair said:


> So the mall culture started in pakistan like in India !



Been going on for a couple of years and new ones keep popping up everywhere

https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Trends/Pakistan-proving-irresistible-to-Western-brands

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

They have to conduct more flash mob like in India to attract and entertain customers, and different experience all together..






Amusement park inside mall can also attract crowds especially children






@Clutch @Taimoor Khan @Mustang06 @Spring Onion @Jf Thunder @Areesh @Major Sam @AmirPatriot @HAIDER


----------



## Khan_21

Mr.Nair said:


> They have to conduct more flash mob like in India to attract and entertain customers, and different experience all together..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amusement park inside mall can also attract crowds especially children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Clutch @Taimoor Khan @Mustang06 @Spring Onion @Jf Thunder @Areesh @Major Sam @AmirPatriot @HAIDER



No we don't have to do anything India does . As far as Flash mobs are concerned here you go .


----------



## Areesh

Mr.Nair said:


> They have to conduct more flash mob like in *India *to attract and entertain customers, and different experience all together..



The thread is about Pakistan. Nobody cares what India do and nobody needs to follow them.



Khan_21 said:


> No we don't have to do anything India does . As far as Flash mobs are concerned here you go .



This loser bharati has some serious inferiority issues. Brings in India in every thread related to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

Areesh said:


> The thread is about Pakistan. Nobody cares what India do and nobody needs to follow them.
> 
> 
> 
> This loser bharati has some serious inferiority issues. Brings in India in every thread related to Pakistan.



If you don't care India, then first change your flag my dear....


----------



## Areesh

Mr.Nair said:


> If you don't care India, then first change your flag my dear....



I can keep anything as my avatar. You control your inferiority complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

Areesh said:


> I can keep anything as my avatar. You control your inferiority complex.



You mean superiority complex !


----------



## Areesh

Mr.Nair said:


> You mean superiority complex !



Nope inferiority complex that you and your nation is suffering with. Nobody here cares about malls in India and what sh!t happens there. So buzz off.


----------



## Samlee

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Are you kidding?? 7 stat hotel?? Do you even knows what 7 star hotel is all about??
> Even US and EU don't have even a single 7 star hotel.
> There is only one 7 star hotel in the whole world. And it is Dubai's "Burj khalifa".




http://www.traveltourxp.com/top-10-seven-star-hotels-in-the-world/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Independence day bagpipe performance at Safa Mall, Islamabad .









OUTFITTER'S NEWEST OUTLET;LUCKY ONE MALL; KARACHI .





















The cast of the film Namaloom Afrad meeting fans at Amnah Mall, Lahore .













.

Centauras Mall; Islamabad .


----------



## ghazi52

Safa Mall,Islamabad decorated for the National Day of Ukraine today


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi


----------



## Zarvan

ghazi52 said:


> Malls
> 
> *Karachi Mall *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1



So when construction work will start ?


----------



## Zarvan

Does any one know about this project ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

An update on the Mall of Gujranwala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

ghazi52 said:


> An update on the Mall of Gujranwala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


> An update on the Mall of Gujranwala.


Wow beauty


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Gulberg Galleria Mall*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

jamal18 said:


> Is it illegal in Pakistan to use your own language rather then English in a Mall?



What do you mean?


----------



## ghazi52

Mall of Islamabad Under Construction at Jinnah Avenue Islamabad by Bahria Town.


----------



## ghazi52

New City Arcade Mall Under Construction at Wah Cantt. Featuring Largest indoor Waterfall.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

ghazi52 said:


> New City Arcade Mall Under Construction at Wah Cantt. Featuring Largest indoor Waterfall.



Looks great but is Wah Cantt big enough and rich enough that a Mall of this size can work their ??


----------



## Samlee

Zarvan said:


> Looks great but is Wah Cantt big enough and rich enough that a Mall of this size can work their ??



There Is A Strong Middle Class In Wah Cantt Plus Taxila B'Coz Of Large Industrialization POF HIT HMC and Askari Cement



ghazi52 said:


> New City Arcade Mall Under Construction at Wah Cantt. Featuring Largest indoor Waterfall.





I Have Seen This Just 10 Steps To The Right Is Pizza Hut.New City Is Just Like Bahria Town And It's Owner Ch. Qamar Tries To Imitate Malik Riaz In Multiple Ways



Mr.Nair said:


> You mean superiority complex !



You Do Realize That Superiority Complex Is Far More Dangerous Than Inferiority Complex



Mr.Nair said:


> So the mall culture started in pakistan like in India !



Yes It Actually Started A Long Time Back With Dolmen Mall In Clifton and Centaurus In Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Islamabad DEFENCE II | Amazon Shopping Mall & Hotel *


----------



## ghazi52

Giga Mall;Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Arena - Walk & Shop Project . Lahore ( Updates : 26 March 2018 )*





























Civil work is now 100% complete. Completion date of this project is April 15th, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mall of Islamabad Under Construction at Jinnah Avenue Islamabad ..


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Cinepax , Packages Mall Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Emporium Mall*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Safa Gold Mall, F-7 MARKAZ* .. Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lyallpur Galleria shopping Mall Faisalabad!! Nearing completion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> Lyallpur Galleria shopping Mall Faisalabad!! Nearing completion




How many parking spaces are planned to be available for a building of this size?


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI Lucky One

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The Centaurus Mall 2*

After the Centaurus Mall, Centaurus Mall 2 will prove to be another marvel of architectural brilliance that houses world-class retail and entertainment avenues. *Roller coaster at the roof of The Centaurus Mall 2.

*




*
low rise mall due to being close to new Airport*


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> *The Centaurus Mall 2*
> 
> After the Centaurus Mall, Centaurus Mall 2 will prove to be another marvel of architectural brilliance that houses world-class retail and entertainment avenues. *Roller coaster at the roof of The Centaurus Mall 2.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> low rise mall due to being close to new Airport*




How many parking spaces for a mall with this size and traffic?


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE , JOHAR TOWN | Walk & Shop Park* (Arena) *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

City Center mall, Zainab Market by Saad Saeed - Photography

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

AN ALDO PROMOTION AT THE PACKAGES MALL IN LAHORE


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hero Tower Hyderabad Under Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*LuckyOne Mall Karachi *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s premier retail brand Khaadi* opens seven fabric stores as part of the brands plan to make its apparel collections accessible across the country. Unique to these stores is the introduction of two destination stores located at picturesque sites in Jhelum and Khanewal.

Khaadi thrives on innovation and believes this new concept will invigorate and enhance the retail experience for customers. The Khanewal store is located on the Multan Road turnoff and offers customers a picturesque seating area outside the store and a spectacular view of the Punjab landscape. *The Jhelum store is situated on the G.T. Road outside the city limits and provides panoramic views of the Jhelum river, surrounded by a beautifully landscaped garden, making it a unique shopping experience for the entire family.The other stores located in Liberty Market Lahore, Daska, Burewala, Faisalabad and Hyderabad.*

“We believe our clothes are the fabric of Pakistan, we want our customers from Glasgow, to Bahrain to Khanewal to enjoy the Khaadi experience. Fabric, is our most popular concept so we will use this location to bring our brand to the city.” said Shamoon Sultan. “Khaadi loves Pakistan. It has made us the global brand we are today. Our destination stores enforce our brand’s love for the country by highlighting its beauty and giving customers the opportunity to see Khaadi in a unique and engaging location.” He added.

*Khaadi currently has 50 stores in Pakistan and 21 stores in the UAE, UK, Bahrain, and Qatar.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CreekSide Shopping Centre*

The project was awarded by the Defence Housing Authority, Karachi, to Global Haly Investment Ltd, which was the highest bidder among seven international consortia that participated in the bidding. The planned complex will provide High Quality Shopping as well as Premium Office Space on 5.3 acres of land.

It will have a total built-up area of about 1.7 million sq ft of which some 600,000 sq ft will be saleable space. The complex will have three basement levels for parking, ground floor, mezzanine and five upper floors, offering approximately 350,000 sq ft of dedicated retail space and the balance of the area will be for offices.




*Key Project Highlights:*

Biggest Car Parking
Easy Accessibility
Mall
Office Space
Retail
Food & Beverage
Separate Office Entrance
Fully Air-conditioned
Unrestricted Creek view
100% Power Backup
*Location:*

Creekside Shopping Centre is in a prime section of *Creek City*, an exclusive self-contained development that is just 25-minutes from the city and 30-minutes from the airport.

DHA Phase VIII is undergoing a rapid transformation to become the most modern and thriving part of Karachi and will soon feature a sports complex, a variety of prominent schools, a modern hospital, international hotels and several world-class shopping centres.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Majid Al Futtaim Hypermarkets Pakistan is looking to invest another Rs 40 billion in the country’s booming retail business, despite the current uncertain economic situation of the nation.*

The group has already invested Rs8 billion since 2009 and is operating seven hypermarkets and one superstore in four metropolitan cities.

The group’s country manager for Pakistan, Gyu Taeg Kim, said that in the next 10 years they will further expand in first tier cities with a special focus on second tier cities, thereby increasing the total number of stores up to fifty.
“The economic situation did not impact us much in the last 10 years and we anticipate that it will not hurt us in the next coming years,” Kim told The Express Tribune. “Modern retail has just started paving its way in Pakistan and there is a lot more that we can offer in this segment,” he added.


As per Kim, currently the ratio between traditional and modern retail stands at 20:80, which five years back was at 90:10.

“According to our study of the Pakistani market, our company can contribute more to this business in first tier and second tier cities as their still exists huge potential. However, the basket size for second-tier cities will be a little different but still we believe to make a city-wise success by bringing in high standards of shopping,” he said.

*The company will grow in two models ie standalone stores and hypermarkets. The new cities include Faisalabad, Multan, Gujranwala, Hyderabad, Sialkot, Gujarat, and Peshawar. In Karachi alone, the group is looking to increase its number of stores from currently two to 10 in the coming years.*


The group, since its inception in Pakistan, is growing at the anticipated growth rate, however, in 2016 and 2017, the group’s profitability was at its peak.


“Economic situation didn’t impact us and from the last 10 years we are expanding, some years in single and from last three years in double digits. Our gross ratio was as per expectations, but of course some impact is there largely for more sensitive products in terms of taxation, since our core business is selling commodities with 98% local products so we are less bothered with economic fluctuations,” Kim added.

*Export hub*

*Kim said that their group is working to make Pakistan an exporting hub of some of the local products by this year. “This year we have started partnership with local textile companies to export Pakistani products to other countries where we operate, since the country has a strong hold in textile products.”*

Apart from textiles, fresh products are another avenue which Carrefour will export from Pakistan. “We have already started selling less sensitive fruits locally, and we have entered into a partnership with different farmers to procure their entire fruit stock.”

He said that by early next year they will start exporting local fruit like mango, watermelon, banana, oranges to Dubai and Qatar. Currently India is exporting mango to UAE where we don’t have any presence so why not Pakistan, Kim remarked. The next phase will be exporting fresh vegetables from Pakistan to other countries where we are operating, he shared.

The group is also looking to start their e-commerce initiative by early months of next year as Kim said that they will adopt all methods to aggressively pursue their business expansion plans.

Talking about competition, Kim said that in Pakistan, the competition is not high as compared to other countries where we operate.

Talking about the tax regime, he said, “Pakistan is now following the trend, which other countries have already implemented, this is a normal practice as we do have a good knowledge of other economies.”

Published in The Express Tribune,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.........KARACHI | Lucky One































.


Mosque inside the mall:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gulberg Arena Mall , Gulberg Greens, Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52

Lucky One ... Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

there should be more malls in middle class localities of karachi for instance lucky one which is a very nice edition.

regards


----------



## ghazi52

*Light trail+Moon Phases at Mall of Islamabad Blue Area...*


----------



## ghazi52

Mall of Mandi Bahauddin has been designed to become the iconic shopping destination, located at the heart of the city. Punjab.


----------



## ghazi52

Mall of Sargodha, Punjab


----------



## ghazi52

*Dolmen Lahore Mall, Pakistan*












SALFO & Associates SA has been assigned by Dolmen Group real Estate Development Company the Project Management and Technical Supervisory Services for the Dolmen Lahore Mall located in Lahore, at the Punjab Province NE of Pakistan close to Indian borders.

The object of the project is the development of a multi story Mall and its surroundings and connection to existing road network. The Mall is located in Sector 6 of the greater development 53 Km2 area of Defense Housing Authority (DHA) and will be the third in covered area Mall of Pakistan, second in size in Lahore.

Dolmen Lahore Mall will be a development 4-storey building comprised of a hypermarket on the ground floor, three levels of retail, one half level of leisure, large food-court area and restaurants, two levels of basement parking within a site plot area of 46,000 m2, and a built foot print area of 36,740 m2. Total built-up area for the Mall is close to 200,000 m2 with 78,000 parking area, 31,500 m2 ground to second floor and 25,500 m2 on third level

The Mall will have three main entrances as well as side access for supplies and will have an impressive façade which narrates an interplay between organic, geometric and traditional. The organic flow of the canopy acts as a break between the textured traditional base and the simplicity of the upper volume, not only highlighting the lively mall below, but providing a strong contrast to the vertical and

horizontal lines present throughout the project. The roof of the Mall is a skylight above the main corridors and seating areas of food court which is also visible from even ground floor.

The duration of the project is 3 years and design team consists of worldwide known design offices. Chapman Taylor for Architecture, WME Global for MEP and Mushtaq & Bilal for structural while local design offices have been employed to veridy the applicability of the design to local codes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Phase 6 dha Lahore Mai ban raha we having so many huge malls in Lahore now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.Y.A

rampant consumerism, instead of promoting pakistani brands, most of them house shops that import luxury items from abroad, causing hard earned dollars to move abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

S.Y.A said:


> rampant consumerism, instead of promoting pakistani brands, most of them house shops that import luxury items from abroad, causing hard earned dollars to move abroad.



all are illegal constructions.

money laundering scams. 

but sure tourism is good. lets all take that selfie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.Y.A

El Sidd said:


> all are illegal constructions.
> 
> money laundering scams.
> 
> but sure tourism is good. lets all take that selfie


doesnt really promote tourism either. at the end of the day a mall is just building with a bunch of shops. if its not housing an entertainment area, some rides etc. then it is useless. a country and people that are in dire need of savings are busy building malls to throw money around.


----------



## El Sidd

S.Y.A said:


> doesnt really promote tourism either. at the end of the day a mall is just building with a bunch of shops. if its not housing an entertainment area, some rides etc. then it is useless. a country and people that are in dire need of savings are busy building malls to throw money around.



makes for good pictures don't they?

this is how simpleton mind works.

do you think that the thread starter cares for small local business?


----------



## S.Y.A

El Sidd said:


> do you think that the thread starter cares for small local business?


he is posting what is already there, he is not the one responsible for their construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Lots of people go to Dubai for shopping only Dubai is also famous for it's huge shopping malls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

It always to shot a messenger. Unfortunately, because of frustration.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## El Sidd

S.Y.A said:


> he is posting what is already there, he is not the one responsible for their construction.



He works to create the market for these scams


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.Y.A

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> Lots of people go to Dubai for shopping only Dubai is also famous for it's huge shopping malls


That us bcz of the festivals that offer huge discounts not for malls per se.

Also, the malls there house huge indoor entertainment areas. I seriously dont care about a few clothing brands thrown together in a building.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MayaBazar

Wow Pakistanis are rich.

Most of the Indian cities have nothing close to these.


----------



## ghazi52

*Mall of Mandi Bahauddin* has been designed to become the iconic shopping destination, located at the heart of the city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Dolmen Mall Latest Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Amazon Mall, GT road near DHA-2 gate number 1. *Islamabad..*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Al Ghurair Giga announces* Giga Mall Extension Tower project* 28 to 30 floors height.

Al Ghurair Giga Pakistan has announced an extension of its flagship mall project in Islamabad, titled *‘Giga Mall Extension’,* that offers new shop units in a building adjacent to and connected with the main Giga Mall complex located on the Main GT Road, Phase II – Defense Housing Authority (DHA), Islamabad, according to a Facebook post on the group’s official page on July 30. The pre-launch booking for the project has also begun.

According to the details provided by a representative of Al Ghurair Giga, the project is going to be located on 14.5 kanals of land located adjacent to Giga Mall. The first three floors of the 30-storey Giga Mall Extension will be directly connected with Giga Mall, allowing visitors to smoothly transition from one to the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Dolmen Mall Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

This is going to be #Peshawar biggest mall and longest tower 

Eclipse is the 23 billion Rs mega project which will have apartments, mega mall, exclusive club and many more https://t.co/727HR5oXW1

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Packages Mall Lahore , Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Dolmen Mall in Defence Housing Authority DHA Phase 6 Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

J7 Emporium Mall Under Construction at Sector B-17 Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Mall of Islamabad at Jinnah Avenue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,
J7 Emporium Mall Under Construction at Sector B17 Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,
Carrefour, fully owned and operated by UAE-based Majid Al Futtaim in Pakistan, signed a Joint Venture Agreement with the Defence Housing Authority (DHA) Lahore on 26th April 2022 to establish two standalone stores.

The stores will not only expand the local footprint of the retail leader in the country, but also provide economic support to at least 500 households through the creation of direct and indirect jobs.

Carrefour’s PKR 1 billion investment for the establishment of these two new stores brings the total investment to PKR 11 billion the retailer has already made towards the retail industry in Pakistan. Notably, these ventures underscore Carrefour’s dedication to becoming a trusted local partner that creates value for the industry and Pakistani economy.

As a testament to this, Carrefour works with more than 700 suppliers and partners across Pakistan, sourcing 99 percent of its products locally. This most recent investment will bring customers greater access to affordable, high-quality products while also supporting the nation’s supply chain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Package Mall, Lahore ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

ghazi52 said:


> Package Mall, Lahore ....
> 
> View attachment 881183


Was here just today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Zarvan said:


> Was here just today


Will you share your impression and pictures.. Thanks.


----------



## ghazi52

Gulberg, Lahore..
H&S Hotels/One Liberty Mall​


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

Can anyone have updates about this project?? It was almost complete in 2018.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
GULBERG GREEN | Gulberg Mall & Signature Living​


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Mall..
Mall of Islamabad -- 25 Floors .


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore..
Under Construction *Dolmen Mall *in DHA Phase 6.


----------

